# My trailer rebuild thread



## bigbarf48 (Mar 13, 2013)

I got this trailer a few months ago in trade. It measures 10ft x4ft at the back, and shortens down to 10ft x 3ft 3ins at the front. The previous owner used it for kayaks. I used it as is for a while and hauled a good bit of wood with it, but its time to beef it up a little. You can see in the pictures that the sides are just 1x12s held on with metal L-brackets. Its not as flimsy as you may think, but I wanted something a little stronger. The weakest point is the tailgate, I plan to have a fully removable one in the finished version that will allow me to roll large rounds right into the back. Overall, its been working, but is just not solid enough for continued use.

Here it is, mostly the same as when I got it:






The plan is to completely disassemble the decking and wooden frame down to the metal frame. The metal frame, along with the fenders will get cleaned and coated in this rubber undercoating: http://www.harborfreight.com/rustoleum-12-oz-rubberized-undercoating-spray-67948.html

The wooden frame and decking is still good, so that lumber will be re-used. I will re-assemble it with the only change being a wider front so that the trailer is uniformly 10x4 throughout.

I ordered stake pockets and these corner stakeside connectors online: http://www.easternmarine.com/corner-stake-rack-connector-set-6020. All stakesides other than the front will be fully removable.The plan is to us 2x4 supports, and build the sides out of 2 2x6s each. The total height will be about 18 inches or so. I may add another 2x6 per side depending on cost. This trailer will be used for firewood as well as for my landscaping/handyman jobs, so I may extend the two middle supports on one side high enough to serve as a ladder rack.

The stake pockets and connectors are supposed to be here today, so hopefully I can start working on it this weekend!

Just thought Id start a thread with my basic plans and see if you guys had any input. Thanks!


----------



## bigbarf48 (Mar 13, 2013)

The ups man just came! Heres the ten stake pockets and the four sets of stakeside connectors


----------



## bigbarf48 (Mar 13, 2013)

I meant 1x6s not 2x6s


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure what the frame/axle is designed for but it is not to tough to over-engineer a trailer designed and built to haul canoes and crush it with a load of wood.  Just be sure it is able to hold what you are building it to haul - especially if it is going over the road.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ouch, $46 to ship 4 of them corner brackets


----------



## bigbarf48 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ive been careful not to overload the trailer, Im not exactly sure where the trailer came from or its original purpose, but the metal frame seems stout. I think the PO built the wooden frame to suit his kayaks. I dont pile wood up over the sides or anything, but its been handling an even load well the past few months (rounds covering the entire deck but not stacked). Nate, mine was much cheaper to GA or I likely wouldve forgone the brackets 

Ive got all the 1x6 boards needed for the sides, and picked up the paint and hardware (24 #12 3/4in wood screws & 40 3/8 1.5 inch lag screws)






Ive got jobs thursday and friday that require the trailer but hopefully ill be able to get some work in on it this weekend


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 13, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> Ive been careful not to overload the trailer, Im not exactly sure where the trailer came from or its original purpose, but the metal frame seems stout. I think the PO built the wooden frame to suit his kayaks. I dont pile wood up over the sides or anything, but its been handling an even load well the past few months (rounds covering the entire deck but not stacked).​


 
The pipe frame and single tube tongue lead me to believe that this trailer _probably_ was spec'd at 2000lbs max GVWR.  As long as your not stacking rounds on there, you're probably close to it, but not overloaded with green wood in rounds.

I'd check springs, shackles, pins and bushings before putting it back together.  Also, at the very least, repack the wheel bearings and replace the grease seals if you don't have a record on when that was done last.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks I do plan on checking all the under-carriage and leafs and mounts and whatnot


----------



## wh401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like an old boat trailer with the way the box is built inside the wheels and the fenders are suspended on their own. They aren't necessarily the strongest thing out there, but they'll work.


----------



## Jags (Mar 14, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> The pipe frame and single tube tongue lead me to believe that this trailer _probably_ was spec'd at 2000lbs max GVWR.


 
The design leads me to believe that this was a boat trailer and a fairly light duty one at that.  Probably a 1500# axle.  They were very common on light duty boat trailers.

Keep your loads reasonable and it will do a lot of work for you.  Overload that bad boy and you may have a mess on your hands.  Of course, this holds true for all trailers. It sounds like you are respecting it so far - continue the good habits.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I still haven't gotten around to rebuilding, been too busy. Next week is spring break for me so ill be doing it then. Picked up a tongue mounted jack from harbor freight along with 12 d rings for tie down points. Can't wait to get this thing overhauled!


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 7, 2013)

Over the past few days I got the siding, decking, and wooden frame stripped off. Removed the axle, leafs, shackles, and femders as well. I've wire-wheeled the frame, axle, fenders, leaf springs, and misc bracketry and have painted all but the actual frame. Ill have pics up tomorrow! 

I've been quite pleased with the undercoating, I'm on the third can now and it's looking great. I ordered all new bushings for the leafs and shackles. Once those are here ill be done painting the metal and re-assembly can begin!


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 8, 2013)

Heres the pictures

Flatbed:



No bed:


Decking completely stripped and frame partially painted:



I found this gem when I went to check the bearings 



And my makeshift painting area:



Im about to head out and work on it a little bit more


----------



## ozzy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Good job so far. I also used the rubber undercoating on the bottom of my trailer frame. Holds up great over winter and stone chips.

Make sure the axle can hadle the weiht you intend to pull.


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 8, 2013)

What size tires/weight rating on the tires?  

My guess is you have a 1,500lb or 2,000lb axle.  I'd plan on it being 1,500lb axle for safety reasons and the trailer probably will weigh something like 300-350lbs when decked.  So plan on being able to put a 1,150lb load on there.  That's just shy of 1/4 cord of wet oak for reference.  32 cubic feet (128 is a cord).  So if you do the deck as a 10' x 4' you wouldn't want more than a 9.6" tall load, make it 9" to be safe.  Keep that in mind and you should be fine.  Dry wood you could stack 1' tall and be safe.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 8, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> I found this gem when I went to check the bearings


 
I see that a LOT. 

Isn't that why it's called a "common" nail?


----------



## Defiant (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's my rig, used to be BIL's landscape rig, not registered I use it around the neighborhood, any fenders in your future?


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 10, 2013)

Got some more done yesterday. Painted the underside of the frame and both wheels. Ill get around to painting the top of the frame soon and hopefully by then the new bushings I ordered will be here and reassembly can begin


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking good.  Still curious what you are running for wheels/tires.  Also if you know the bearing size on the axle we could probably tell you the weight capacity of it.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 10, 2013)

I believe the tires are these: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200330199_200330199

Got the stakeside pockets and corner connectors painted today. Wheels are halfway painted as well.  Gonna try to paint the other side of the frame tomorrow because its supposed to rain tonight and I dont want it to get wet while its tacky


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 10, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> I believe the tires are these: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200330199_200330199
> 
> Got the stakeside pockets and corner connectors painted today. Wheels are halfway painted as well. Gonna try to paint the other side of the frame tomorrow because its supposed to rain tonight and I dont want it to get wet while its tacky
> View attachment 99231
> View attachment 99232


 
Well if that is the case, then I would definitely bank on it being a 1,500# axle.  Keep it at 1/4 cord of wood or less and you should be just fine.  On a 4' x 10' bed that would be about a 9" tall load.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking good
Is there room to throw another axle under there & Double your weight hauling ?
Pretty cheap upgrade  about $150 +/- .  axle kits
gotta be some trailer parts store near you


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm sure there is room but I'd have to pay someone to weld a bracket for the hangers for the second axle. Right now I'm just gonna get it finished up but a second axle or a higher rated axle may be an upgrade down the road


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well the new bushings just got here and they're a hair too big. I ordered 1 inch OD and Im thinking now it must be 7/8s.


----------



## BobUrban (Apr 10, 2013)

Wish you were closer - I would weld up the brackets for you for free.  Not a huge project if you have it all prepped and ready to go so not a big cost.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Apr 10, 2013)

i love a good build / restoration thread with pics....inspires me to get off my butt and start a few projects!  Nice work


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep in mind if you add a second axle you will need to move the first one.  The two axles will need to be centered over where the existing one was.  Also you will need a load equalize connecting the two axles, otherwise one axle will always get more of the load depending on the terrain etc and inevitably you will overload one of the axles and blow a tire of break the axle.  Lastly, you would really need to beef the frame up a fair bit before it would make sense to put on a second axle.  I wouldn't trust that frame with more than 2,000lbs MAX.  Honestly, as an upgrade route I would suggest getting a welder to add some more lateral bracing to the frame and gusseting where necessary, then put in a new 2,000lb axle and run 12" or larger wheels.  Ideally 13" because then you get into a lower pressure (12" wheels normally take 90psi, 13" normally only 60psi) which is a lot easier to fill.

Your best bet really is to just to keep doing what you are and clean it up and use it as is, should be a nice trailer as long as you don't over load it.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the offer bob. I'm gonna see if I can get these bushings in if I throw them in the freezer for a while

Joe- thanks for the tips. In all likelihood it'll remain single axle as long as it serves it's purpose alright for me


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 11, 2013)

I wouldn't mess with trying to get the bushings in if they aren't the right size.  If you do manage to jam them in, they will only cause issues later.  I'd get the right size ones.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just finished the last coat on the frame and the wheels. As soon as I get the bushing issue figured out ill be on to re-assembly


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 12, 2013)

Got the leaf springs bolted in today and the wheels bolted to the axle. Tomorrow ill bolt the axle up and put the fenders on and then its on to the woodwork!


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well the trailer is on it's own weight again. Got the axle back under it and also painted the wooden frame in hunter green. Tomorrow the fenders will go on as well as the wooden frame and ill cut a new 2x4 to square up the front


----------



## geoff1969 (Apr 13, 2013)

might be an idea to run your trailer wires now through the frame , or make sure the wire has plenty of holding points for it before you cover up the deck , but starting to look good .


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 13, 2013)

That would be a good idea I just don't have my brake lights yet haha. I got the wooden frame bolted in and squared up. I'm measuring for the decking now. It's starting to look like a trialer again!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking really good!
Will be a spiffy addition to your wood hauling


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks bogy!

Got a lot done today. After the frame was bolted in I got all my 5/4X6s measured out and painted. I got all the stakeside pockets screwed in as well. The left side and tailgate are done and are easily removed using the corner connectors

Some pics from todays work:











The sides come up 17 inches


----------



## bogydave (Apr 13, 2013)

Almost ready to rock & roll.
Nice job on the sides & squaring it up.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 14, 2013)

Almost done! Finished putting in all the sides this morning. All are removable except for the front. Decking is layed out and just needs to be screwed down


----------



## bogydave (Apr 14, 2013)

Got it loaded with wood today? 

I have one that needs some TLC like you did to yours. 
Rusty & some decking need replaced.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 15, 2013)

I put a few of these "d-ring" ties downs on at various locations.
Come in handy when hauling misc stuff.

link: D-rings





have them on  utility & ATV trailer, on the boat, shop wall.
Handy to have something to tie to .


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep I got a dozen of those at harbor freight. They'll be going in once the decking is finished up


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking good.  Just be careful of those tall sides.  Like I said, 9" tall load of oak in there and you will be at capacity.  If you load it to the top of those 17" sides with green oak you will certainly break it.

That said, it really does look nice.  Also, did you have to get new bushings or were you able to the ones you thought were the wrong size?


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah I'll be mindful not to fill it all the way with wood, it'll be used for hauling scrap as well so the taller sides will be handy for that, along with any other miscellaneous yard trash/crap that needs hauled. 

To get new bushings I would've been in about 40 dollars on 6 90 cent parts so after the freezer and a little dremeling the ones I got went in. If they fail down the road then ill get new ones but it seems like theyll do alright for now. I even went to a local trailer parts store and they didn't have a bushing big enough for my leaf


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds like you have it pretty well figured out.  Be sure to post pictures when it's all finished up, looks like a neat project.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks joe and will do. 

It survived its maiden voyage! Granted it was just carrying a mower a blower and some gas but it didn't explode so it was a good trip haha. All that's left is some little things to button up: trim the rear edge of the decking so the tailgate will fit on, add d-rings, and paint


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 18, 2013)

A few little updates from today...

Since this trailer will be used for my handyman/landscaping jobs as well as firewood gathering I added some touches to make it better suited for that duty

Ladder rack on the side: bungees down and locks to the stake side with bike cable


Extension cord hooks:


And I got the d-rings installed for tie down points, 4 on each side and 2 in the front corners. I have 2 more for the rear but ill wait until I get the brake lights mounted to see where there'll be room

Sorry about the sideways pics my phone isn't cooperating


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 19, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> A few little updates from today...
> 
> Since this trailer will be used for my handyman/landscaping jobs as well as firewood gathering I added some touches to make it better suited for that duty
> 
> ...


 
Looking good, but do the extension cords just sit on one hook each?  If so I'd be worried about hitting a bump and losing them.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 19, 2013)

They do. I considered that as well but it's a tight fit to get them on and the hook curves back over the top of the cord if you get what I mean. The cord slides into the hook moreso than it just rests on it. I may take it down my road over the speed bumps to see if I can knock them off but I think they're on tight enough that they'll stay


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 19, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> They do. I considered that as well but it's a tight fit to get them on and the hook curves back over the top of the cord if you get what I mean. The cord slides into the hook moreso than it just rests on it. I may take it down my road over the speed bumps to see if I can knock them off but I think they're on tight enough that they'll stay


 
Yeah, I agree on the testing over some speed bumps.  Just do it when there isn't much traffic


----------



## bogydave (Apr 19, 2013)

Looking good.
Multi use trailer.
Should last many seasons


----------



## HDRock (Apr 19, 2013)

Great job, looks like the hooks will hold the cords, and will stay ,as long as U don't get sloppy with them, but remember trailer bounces much more than towing vehicle


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 22, 2013)

I painted the whole thing yesterday, ill have pics up this afternoon! I also got a brake lights from harbor freight that ill be installing soon


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 23, 2013)

The paintjob, camouflage for a touch of uniqueness







The lights are all bolted in, just need to cut the wire down


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Apr 23, 2013)

bigbarf48 said:


> camouflage


Great now we will see a post " Can't find my trailer!


----------



## lazeedan (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice job. Just don't park it in the woods!


----------



## salecker (Apr 23, 2013)

You could up size the wheels and tires for a little more piece of mind.Some 13" would make it pull a little easyer.
 Looks good,now you need one of those camoed 460's to match it.
 Thomas


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 23, 2013)

salecker said:


> Looks good,now you need one of those camoed 460's to match it.
> Thomas


 
Iron & Oak is offering their splitters in Camo these days too.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 23, 2013)

Great job! 
Next pictures be with it in use ?  
Winter is over, time to put it to work    LOL


----------



## bigbarf48 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've got a few if it hauling scrap and lawn equipment. Haven't had the chance to fill we with wood but should be soon!


----------



## bigbarf48 (May 21, 2013)

Ive got some updates!

Sadly this thig hasnt hauled any wood yet, all my scrounges have been more convenient to throw in the bronco. BUT it has been fulfilling its primary roll as a landscaping trailer quite well. Here are some additions ive made to make it even more effective:

Hand tool rack at the front. 2 2x4s with holes, simple and effective:




And a hinged tailgate so I dont have to have loose 2x8s floating around inside. I used 4 inch hinges and secured them with 1 inch 1/4" lags. The empty spots in the pics have since been screwed in






Sides back on and a coat of paint:





And the attaching mechanism that still allows the sides to be removable:



Thats all for now!


----------



## ScotO (May 24, 2013)

Good job, BigBarf!  Just make sure you don't overload that thing, looks like a lightweight boat trailer axle and wheel setup.  I really like the tool rack in the front, I may steal that idea from you!!


----------

